# My gf using online dating site



## muzz81x (Mar 18, 2010)

Hi,
I met my girlfriend 4-5 months ago and I’m very disappointed right now. Everything was ok but I’m confused these days. Last week when I visited her, she asked me that she couldn’t find out how to put photos from her digital camera to her pc. I was trying to put all the photos to her pc and I had to check something at the internet. At that time I saw that she bookmarked one online dating site - Online Dating Service - Best Online Dating Site for Singles (it was the last bookmarked page at her internet explorer, that’s how I noticed). I can’t visit and see her everyday because of I’m busy with my school but she was acting strange last couple of weeks. She also bought this Microsoft web camera which is really expensive not too long (Newegg.com - Microsoft LifeCam VX-6000 1.3 M Effective Pixels 30 fps USB WebCam - Web Cams). She is also studying and spent nearly $100 for the web cam. When I asked her why did she spend that much money on a camera, she just said it’s just for friends and I didn’t make it big problem at that time. Now I’m so confused and really don’t know what to do. If I ask her and if she didn’t do something wrong, I think this will affect our relationship. If I don’t ask, I’ll make it big problem and I think I’ll not be fair to her.
I don’t want to ruin our relationship because of I really love her. I can’t make up my mind right now, can you please help me?


----------

